# Runen und Co.



## MasterXoX (4. November 2009)

Moin Buffis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wollt mal fragen, ob wer was über die Runen, Juwelen und Edelsteine was in Diablo 3 weiß.
Wirds Runen dort auch geben? So wie Runenwörter, also Gegenstände mit bestimmten Runen sockeln damit ein Runenwort ensteht = Besseres Item ?


----------



## Bremgor (11. November 2009)

Ja, es wird all das geben. Nur Runen haben einen anderen Effekt: 
Statt Ausrüstung zu verbessern, verbessern sie deine Fertigkeiten! Ich such dir mal eben ein kleines Video dazu raus.

Edit: Bitte sehr.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouYP1zGfd0s


----------

